# Nuovo Milan, Berlusconi è furioso.



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahahahah


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Certamente, ora che non paga lui si preoccupa del mercato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

lol


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2017)

Li mette lui 8 milioni per il rinnovo di DOLLARumma?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ci ha abituati talmente bene in questi ultimi 5 anni con grandissimi campioni in rosa, che ora questo mercato (che ancora deve ufficialmente iniziare) lo ritiene deludente.


----------



## CIppO (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma continuasse ad interessarsi di agnelli, pecorine ed affini.
Buffone


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Non so se ridere o piangere.
Siamo a metà giugno, il mercato non è mica finito.
Oltre al fatto che non c'è paragone rispetto agli ultimi anni suoi


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma crepa anche te vecchio inutile


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Ahahahaahahahahaahah


----------



## Heaven (17 Giugno 2017)

Al 100% ci sarà gente che dice: eh se c'era Berlusconi 

Detto ciò, spero vada a finire su Lercio


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Chiama a casa tua qualche ragazzina e vedi che ti passa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



I suoi ultimi mercati erano di profilo altissimo invece


----------



## Sotiris (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



ahahahahah Berlusconi furioso, muahahahahahahah


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



notizia inventata per via del caos, non sa neanche chi siano i giocatori presi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

ahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahah
ahahhahahahahhahahahahahhhhahahahahhahahah
non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.


Quando c'era lui i treni arrivavano in orario.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Per chi avesse ancora dubbi sul suo stato mentale...


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.


Ahahahahahahah certo come no. Sai che gli frega a lui del Milan.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Era contento invece di Gomez\Sosa\Ely\Bertolacci gli scorsi anni immagino, e anche della gestione dei rinnovi di Vergara, Zapata, Montolivo, Abate e via dicendo


----------



## chicagousait (17 Giugno 2017)

Considerata la sua campagna acquisti degli ultimi suoi anni, quello che hanno comprato i nuovi dirigenti non è nulla. Quante grasse risate


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Basso profilo.
Con lui fuochi d'artificio invece...
La Stampa... Se scrive ste boiate può anche smettere di stampare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2017)

Di basso profilo


----------



## Schism75 (17 Giugno 2017)

Perché non interviene lui allora parlando con Donnarumma e Raiola... sicuramente quello di Bertolacci e bacca è stato un mercato di top player invece...


----------



## Mic (17 Giugno 2017)

Il mercato fatto fino ad ora (17 giugno) non è stato in grado di farlo in 5 anni


----------



## Edric (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



  

Certo ... certo... sicurameeeeeeeente sarà così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Basso profilo.
> Con lui fuochi d'artificio invece...
> La Stampa... Se scrive ste boiate può anche smettere di stampare.


Incredibile la quantità di servi di Galliani; d'altronde, basti pensare che durante tutto il regno del condor mai nessuno si è azzardato a criticare l'operato del pelato. 
Qualche settimana fa vidi un servizio di Sportmediaset dove si diceva "il Milan vuole tornare grande"; quindi, cara redazione di Sportmediaset, vuol dire che il Milan non è più grande? E da quali mani esce questo piccolo Milan? Però, poi, quando andava a dire che con De Jong s'era colmato il ghep tutti compiacenti pronti a leccargli il deretano. Dio santo che feccia il giornalismo sportivo italiano.


----------



## Coripra (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Si infuri col suo amichetto Galliani.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahhqhqhhqhq
Parlando di cose serie..

Quand è che ci lascia ?


----------



## DrHouse (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Con lui al comando non avrebbero speso soldi per profilucci come Musacchio, Kessie, Rodriguez e Silva.

Con lui quei soldi sarebbero stati spesi in mazzette per il rinnovo di donnarumma, e col resto il quadriennale a Thiago Motta


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Ah Silviè, torna ad allattare caprette e coccolare Fuffi, Dudù e Dida


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2017)

leggendo il titolo pensavo che si era infuriato per la decisione di Donnarumma 
poi leggo articolo e mi pare una comica XD hahahaha dovrebbero arrestarli x 24 ore per queste boiate


----------



## Symon (17 Giugno 2017)

HAhahahHHAHahahHAAHAhAHAH!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Berlu...chi?


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Non leggo la Stampa, l'articolo è per caso stato scritto dalla signora Bandinelli?

Qualcosa di simile è accaduto a Roma negli ultimi sette anni: i papponi che all'epoca della famiglia Sensi da essa erano foraggiati (interviste in esclusiva, regalie, financo prestiti in denaro) hanno ovviamente osteggiato in ogni maniera la proprietà americana, in modo anche verbalmente violento. Solo ora la Roma ha cominciato a negare accrediti, tessere gratis e accesso alle conferenze stampa.
Noi dovremmo muoverci un po' prima, credo. Embargo totale a questi miserabili, che vadano ad occuparsi di Fininvest Real Estate o di Forza Italia, attaccati alla coda del loro padrone, e a raccattare ossa di pollo sotto i tavoli del Giannino.
Questa gente deve essere tenuta lontano dall'AC Milan!


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non leggo la Stampa, l'articolo è per caso stato scritto dalla signora Bandinelli?
> 
> Qualcosa di simile è accaduto a Roma negli ultimi sette anni: i papponi che all'epoca della famiglia Sensi da essa erano foraggiati (interviste in esclusiva, regalie, financo prestiti in denaro) hanno ovviamente osteggiato in ogni maniera la proprietà americana, in modo anche verbalmente violento. Solo ora la Roma ha cominciato a negare accrediti, tessere gratis e accesso alle conferenze stampa.
> Noi dovremmo muoverci un po' prima, credo. Embargo totale a questi miserabili, che vadano ad occuparsi di Fininvest Real Estate o di Forza Italia, attaccati alla coda del loro padrone, e a raccattare ossa di pollo sotto i tavoli del Giannino.
> Questa gente deve essere tenuta lontano dall'AC Milan!



Articolo a firma di Tiziana Cairati e Matteo De Santis.


----------



## albydigei (17 Giugno 2017)

Mercato di basso profilo per chi, per gli agenti collusi con Galliani?


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Quanti insulti a Berlusconi e Galliani...Evidentemente chi lo fa non ha vissuto i tempi di Farina della serie B ecc.
Oggi se il Milan è la squadra blasonata che è, volenti o no, dobbiamo comunque ringraziare loro. Certo che errori ne hanno fatti negli ultimi tempi... E chi non li fa? ( Inter docet). A parte la Juve ( e solo in in Italia) conoscete altre squadre italiane che abbiano vinto in a man bassa in Europa quanto il Milan? 
Io che tanti anni or sono ho avuto la fortuna di portare mio figlio nella sede di via Turati e fargli vedere tutte in fila le coppe dei campioni ( erano 5 allora) ed intercontinentali, mi sono sentito orgoglioso della Società e di chi e come la stava guidando...
I tempi cambiano i petrodollari non stanno in Italia e le società debbono fare di necessità virtù
Ma avete provato ad immaginare se la Juve non avesse dietro la famiglia Agnelli cosa sarebbe?
Vivo a Torino e spesso ai tifosi del Toro, che avranno tanti difetti ma ci mettono sempre il cuore , dico che hanno avuto una grande sfiga ( tragedia di Superga a parte) e cioè che la famiglia Agnelli anzichè essere tifosa della Juve non lo sia stata del Torino.
Ed allora e lo dico soprattutto ai tifosi più giovani, il calcio è fatto di cicli. Per ritornare ad avere un Milan competitivo c'è bisogno di tempo. Intanto auguriamoci che la nuova dirigenza sappia fare quanto hanno fatto coloro che li hanno preceduti. Anche a me non è piaciuta per niente la gestione degli ultimi anni... ma mai mi sentirei di offendere chi ci ha portati per anni agli onori del mondo. ( e non credo che gli interisti offendano in questo modo Moratti nonostante i tanti errori e soldi buttati) 
Ho nel mio studio, in una teca la maglia originale di Frank Rijkard , regalo da parte di mio figlio che l'ha acquistata da un collezionista (non mi ha mai voluto dire quanto ha speso). Ogni tanto la guardo e mi dico: che fortuna aver potuto vivere quei momenti. Lo so che non si vive di ricordi ma come potete vedere in questi tempi, anche 6 scudetti vinti di fila ( e nessuna Champions) accontentano i tifosi. La nostra squadra ha vinto 7 Champions di cui 5 con la guida dei tanto vituperati Berlusconi e Galliani. Rispettiamoli almeno per questo. 
Per quanto riguarda Donnarumma preferisco vada al Real poichè considero questa squadra alla nostra altezza ed immaginare che il prossimo anno sia proprio lui a parare il rigore decisivo contro la Juve in finale di Champions mi ripagherebbe ( almeno in parte) dell'attuale delusione...


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Mercato di basso profilo? lol
I mercati del Condom invece erano da "slurp"!

Ma levati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Quanti insulti a Berlusconi e Galliani...Evidentemente chi lo fa non ha vissuto i tempi di Farina della serie B ecc.
> Oggi se il Milan è la squadra blasonata che è, volenti o no, dobbiamo comunque ringraziare loro. Certo che errori ne hanno fatti negli ultimi tempi... E chi non li fa? ( Inter docet). A parte la Juve ( e solo in in Italia) conoscete altre squadre italiane che abbiano vinto in a man bassa in Europa quanto il Milan?
> Io che tanti anni or sono ho avuto la fortuna di portare mio figlio nella sede di via Turati e fargli vedere tutte in fila le coppe dei campioni ( erano 5 allora) ed intercontinentali, mi sono sentito orgoglioso della Società e di chi e come la stava guidando...
> I tempi cambiano i petrodollari non stanno in Italia e le società debbono fare di necessità virtù
> ...


Siamo nel 2017, con loro in 6 anni siamo diventati una squadra da metà classifica senza ambizioni e senza dignità. Basta guardare a 20/30 anni fa, il calcio si è evoluto e noi siamo rimasti indietro di 20 anni. Se ancora rimpiangi quei criminali che ci hanno ridotto a una squadretta a suon di mazzette, inciuci e mercatini delle pulci non so che dire, basta procurarsi le videocassette (perchè 20/30 anni fa credo ci fossero ancora le videocassette) di queste vittorie.
Eh ma siamo noi che siamo ingrati, non si può criticare una situazione che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, chiudiamo il forum, i blog e quant'altro perchè non si può criticare altrimenti siamo irriconoscenti, e gridiamo viva Galliani e viva Berlusconi, non importa se siamo fuori dall'Europa da una marea di anni con una squadra inferiore alla Lazio e alla Fiorentina.
P.S: quest'anno la Champions e negli anni passati le hanno vinte squadre come il Bayern, Real, Barcellona che non mi risulta abbiano i petroldollari, idem gli Agnelli o i vari Atletico Madrid o il Dortmund, che arrivano sempre avanti in Europa con squadre organizzate senza avere il petrolio.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2017)

Siete ingenerosi.
Sta facendo i provini per Zelig


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Quanti insulti a Berlusconi e Galliani...Evidentemente chi lo fa non ha vissuto i tempi di Farina della serie B ecc.
> Oggi se il Milan è la squadra blasonata che è, volenti o no, dobbiamo comunque ringraziare loro. Certo che errori ne hanno fatti negli ultimi tempi... E chi non li fa? ( Inter docet). A parte la Juve ( e solo in in Italia) conoscete altre squadre italiane che abbiano vinto in a man bassa in Europa quanto il Milan?
> Io che tanti anni or sono ho avuto la fortuna di portare mio figlio nella sede di via Turati e fargli vedere tutte in fila le coppe dei campioni ( erano 5 allora) ed intercontinentali, mi sono sentito orgoglioso della Società e di chi e come la stava guidando...
> I tempi cambiano i petrodollari non stanno in Italia e le società debbono fare di necessità virtù
> ...



Ti invidio per la maglia di Rijkaard, un idolo assoluto.
Pensa che se fosse stato per Berlusconi e Galliani avresti quella di Borghi


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Si può criticare e lo faccio anch'io ma senza offendere. Essere tifosi di una squadra e per questo pretendere sempre di vincere non penso sia un dogma. Cosa dovrebbero dire quelli delle altre squadre ( Juve a parte e non sono contenti nemmeno quelli) che non vincono nulla? (per es Lazio, Roma , Napoli e Fiorentina) ?
Ribadisco il mio pensiero ma rispetto quello di tutti coloro i quali scrivono nel forum : sono deluso dall'andamento degli ultimi anni. Ma non per questo tratto chi ci ha fatto vivere stagioni indimenticabili e invidiati da tutti, come disonesto o rimbecillito.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Si può criticare e lo faccio anch'io ma senza offendere. Essere tifosi di una squadra e per questo pretendere sempre di vincere non penso sia un dogma. Cosa dovrebbero dire quelli delle altre squadre ( Juve a parte e non sono contenti nemmeno quelli) che non vincono nulla? (per es Lazio, Roma , Napoli e Fiorentina) ?
> Ribadisco il mio pensiero ma rispetto quello di tutti coloro i quali scrivono nel forum : sono deluso dall'andamento degli ultimi anni. Ma non per questo tratto chi ci ha fatto vivere stagioni indimenticabili e invidiati da tutti, come disonesto o rimbecillito.



Il problema è stata la mancanza di chiarezza. Tutti noi siamo disposti a seguire il Milan anche in Interregionale, ma le bugie non si riescono a tollerare. La presa in giro è stato quello che non siamo mai riusciti a digerire. Bastava dire cinque, sei anni fa che dopo 25 anni di vittorie bisognava tirare la corda. Ma invece ci presentavano De Jong come top player, qui sta l'inghippo...


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Scusami ma Rijkaard e gli altri olandesi chi li ha comprati? Non è stata forse un'intuizione di Berlusconi e Galliani? E chi non commette mai errori? la Juventus? Se così fosse avrebbe oltre la trentina di scudetti pure un trentina di Champions.
Certo che mi ricordo di Borghi. Ma ricordo anche Tassotti Baresi Costacurta Maldini e poi Gullit , Van Basten Ancelotti, Evani Whea ecc.. ecc.. per finire a Ronaldinho E chi li ha comprati?
Se pensi a Rijkaard come un idolo assoluto non puoi dimenticarti di quanto quei due abbiano anche fatto di buono.


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Giugno 2017)

I petrodollari! Ricordatevi dei petrodollari, ingenerosi e crudeli tifosucci! Pensate se foste tifosi della Sambenedettese, cosa direste? 

Ucci Ucci, sento odor di condorucci... Quando passa il camion dell'immondizia?


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Willy hai sbagliato sezione, questa andava nel circolino del gran caxxaro.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Giugno 2017)

Era dalle foto con gli agnelli che avevo acquisito la certezza che è completamente andato...


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma... ex-presidente, mi conscénta... ma perchè si arrabbia sul fatto che Donnarumma se ne va?
Ma non abbiamo Plizzari che a suo dire "Mi ha riferito l'allenatore dei portieri essere altrettanto bravo?"


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il problema è stata la mancanza di chiarezza. Tutti noi siamo disposti a seguire il Milan anche in Interregionale, ma le bugie non si riescono a tollerare. La presa in giro è stato quello che non siamo mai riusciti a digerire. Bastava dire cinque, sei anni fa che dopo 25 anni di vittorie bisognava tirare la corda. Ma invece ci presentavano De Jong come top player, qui sta l'inghippo...



Hai ragione... ma come vedi fare anche dalle altre Società spesso la Dirigenza è costretta, diciamo così, a lasciare intendere ai tifosi anche quello che molte volte non è. E' difficile accontentare la piazza e soprattutto azzeccare tutti gli acquisti e creare una squadra competitiva.... Ogni volta che vedo Bertolacci toccare il pallone mi si contorce lo stomaco. Grave errore certo...Ma penso che se non sono contento di uno spettacolo, vado o vedo altrove. Giocavo con le figurine di Gianni Rivera. E' stato il mio idolo.. ma anche lui ha commesso errori sia in partita ( a volte camminava anzichè correre e per lui hanno corso prima Lodetti e poi Benetti) che fuori ... ( frate Eligio, Presidenza Colombo ecc) Ma non per questo non finirò mai di ringraziarlo per quanto mi ha fatto vedere in mezzo al campo.


----------



## vanbasten (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



ahahah ma con quale faccia? Dopo 6 anni di disastrosi hai ancora il coraggio di parlare? Vatti a ricoverare che non ci stai piu col cervello


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma Rijkaard e gli altri olandesi chi li ha comprati? Non è stata forse un'intuizione di Berlusconi e Galliani? E chi non commette mai errori? la Juventus? Se così fosse avrebbe oltre la trentina di scudetti pure un trentina di Champions.
> Certo che mi ricordo di Borghi. Ma ricordo anche Tassotti Baresi Costacurta Maldini e poi Gullit , Van Basten Ancelotti, Evani Whea ecc.. ecc.. per finire a Ronaldinho E chi li ha comprati?
> Se pensi a Rijkaard come un idolo assoluto non puoi dimenticarti di quanto quei due abbiano anche fatto di buono.



È STATO il più grande dei presidenti per 20.anni, ma i successivi 10 ha distrutto tutto riportandoci alla soglia di dove ci aveva preso. Basta difenderli per Dio, ma sto ultimi 10 anni (DIECI ANNI, non una / due stagioni storte, che ci possono stare) dove avete vissuto? Robe da matti


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Giugno 2017)

La riconoscenza nel calcio non è esiste.
Non esiste per i calciatori per i quali tifiamo, spendiamo soldi, abbiamo passione e deve esistere per noi?
Grazie silvio ma gli ultimi sette anni mi sono vergognato di essere milanista.


----------



## Fabiocalatino85 (17 Giugno 2017)

Che si faccia li affacci suoi a finto con il milan. Si stia zitto ormai comanda come un 2 di coppe .


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



1)Questi titoli che rappresentano personaggi pubblici come "FURIOSI" mi fanno sempre sbracare dal ridere.
Non gliene frega nulla, altro che furioso: ve lo immaginate li, coi denti digrignati e la bava alla bocca? 

2)Molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo credo non avrebbe il coraggio di dirlo nemmeno Berlusconi o il Pollor, evidentemente qualche servo senza vergogna ha completamente perso il contatto con la realtà.

3)Se Silvio nazionale ancora non ha capito che abbiamo offerto di stipendio a donnarumma piu di quanto lui abbia offerto a chiunque dai tempi di Thiago e Ibra, e nonostante tutto il traditore ha rifiutato, è liberissimo di metterci altri 5 mln di tasca sua e portare l'ingaggio a 10 per farlo restare 

Berlusconi, stai zitto per cortesia.
Sei un vecchio ridicolo.


----------



## Controcorrente (17 Giugno 2017)

1- L'articolo è probabilmente scritto appositamente per creare scalpore, se parlasse di Fassone direste che sicuramente non ha detto quelle cose, parla di Berlusconi e ne siete certi. Quante volte si parlava di Berlusconi furioso con questo e quello anche durante la cessione e mai una volta la notizia era fondata? Io credo molto poco a tutto ciò.

2- In effetti il mercato fino ad ora è scoppiettante e convincente, ma vi ricordo che Berlusconi in fase di vendita aveva degli accordi chiari sul far tornare grande il Milan (che vi piaccia o no è così). È plausibile che si fosse parlato di ben altri nomi (in effetti tutti ne abbiamo parlato), mentre invece si è scelto di fare un mercato molto ricco ma oculato, senza colpi mediatici e di TOP TOP player. Io condivido la linea del Milan attuale, ma è probabile che gli accordi con Berlusconi fossero altri (Aubameyang o Morata etc). Ribadisco, io sposo invece questa linea, anche perchè penso che il grande nome utile al marketing arriverà.

3- Sul fatto che con Berlusconi e Galliani Donnarumma avrebbe rinnovato non ho dubbi. Anche in questo caso preferisco la linea attuale, ma non ditemi che sarebbe sbagliato in toto aver rinnovato e incassare tra un anno 50/60mln.

4- Se possiamo criticare nei peggiori modi il Milan povero degli ultimi anni con un Galliani totalmente non adatto a gestire la situazione, non potete certo (o meglio potete, ma in cattiva fede) criticare il Milan ricco, con Galliani che aveva le chiavi di tutte le sedi delle grandi squadre con ottimi rapporti, e riusciva puntualmente a portare a casa giocatori a prezzi oltretutto ottimi. Quindi, se mi permettete, contando che il Milan ora è ricco, e molto a quanto sembra, permettetemi anche che sia lecito per Berlusconi pensare che con 200mln (più cessioni) in tasca Galliani, per mille motivi, avrebbe tenuto Donnarumma e portato 2/3 giocatori di ENORME richiamo mediatico. La dirigenza attuale ne porterà 8, di cui forse uno TOP, sono strade diverse e potrebbero anche funzionare entrambe, quindi non capisco perchè irridere Berlusconi pensando al mercato degli utimi 5 anni, quando tutti sapete che con questa disponibilità economica certo non avrebbe portato al Milan i giocatori del Genoa, siamo onesti. Galliani è stato il peggiore senza pecunia, ma il migliore quando dindini ne aveva, costruendo almeno 3 grandissime squadre spendendo comunque la metà dell'Inter.

5- In sostanza credo al fatto che Berlusconi non stia condividendo la linea attuale per i motivi sopracitati, non assolutamente all'IRA..anzi, credo che i contatti con la nuova dirigenza ci siano ancora e stia solamente cercando di far fare il grande colpo, cosa che gioverebbe anche a lui che questo ha promesso ai tifosi in fase di vendita. Vi ricordo anche che se in questo forum l'odio verso la vecchia dirigenza è scontato e evidente, invece per i tifosi milanisti nel complesso non è così (almeno per un buon 60%), quindi è evidente che per varie ragioni Berlusconi abbia piacere di vedere rispettate le sue promesse anche dal punto di vista mediatico, non solo nella sostanza dell'ottimo lavoro fatto da Fassone.


----------



## Love (17 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me è una bufala che fa parte della campagna contro di noi anche se conoscendo il personaggio non mi meraviglierei fosse vero...in tal caso invece di essere deluso e furioso del ns mercato attuale pensi agli sfracelli che ha fatto Galliani e a tutti i soldi che gli ha tolto dalla tasca con gli imbrogli fatti con il suo amichetto Raiola...quegli 8.5mln di commissioni per RODRIGO ELY mi fanno rabbrividere per il marcio che c'è sotto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2017)

dai Ilvio torna al cantiere a guardare i lavori


----------



## Love (17 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Love (17 Giugno 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> 1- L'articolo è probabilmente scritto appositamente per creare scalpore, se parlasse di Fassone direste che sicuramente non ha detto quelle cose, parla di Berlusconi e ne siete certi. Quante volte si parlava di Berlusconi furioso con questo e quello anche durante la cessione e mai una volta la notizia era fondata? Io credo molto poco a tutto ciò.
> 
> 2- In effetti il mercato fino ad ora è scoppiettante e convincente, ma vi ricordo che Berlusconi in fase di vendita aveva degli accordi chiari sul far tornare grande il Milan (che vi piaccia o no è così). È plausibile che si fosse parlato di ben altri nomi (in effetti tutti ne abbiamo parlato), mentre invece si è scelto di fare un mercato molto ricco ma oculato, senza colpi mediatici e di TOP TOP player. Io condivido la linea del Milan attuale, ma è probabile che gli accordi con Berlusconi fossero altri (Aubameyang o Morata etc). Ribadisco, io sposo invece questa linea, anche perchè penso che il grande nome utile al marketing arriverà.
> 
> ...




Prima cosa il mercato ancora non è finito e quindi non è detto che non arrivino i TOP TOP PLAYER come dici tu.

Donnarumma avrebbe rinnovato perchè a Raiola sarebbero state date commissioni esagerate che si sarebbe spartite con Galliani.

Galliani con 200 mln più le cessioni (avrebbe svenduto tutti) avrebbe fatto un gran mercato secondo te?? secondo me assolutamente no...Galliani non è più all'altezza da anni ed è anche in malafede secondo me...l'anno scorso aveva la possibilità di rinnovare a donnarumma fino al 2019 perchè non l'ha fatto???

Berlusconi si faccia gli affaracci suoi...perchè quando poteva intervenire non l'ha fatto...se avesse cacciato Galliani e avesse messo un dirigente capace,all'altezza e non in malafede magari adesso sarebbe ancora il presidente.Visto che non lo è più taccia...


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> 1- L'articolo è probabilmente scritto appositamente per creare scalpore, se parlasse di Fassone direste che sicuramente non ha detto quelle cose, parla di Berlusconi e ne siete certi. Quante volte si parlava di Berlusconi furioso con questo e quello anche durante la cessione e mai una volta la notizia era fondata? Io credo molto poco a tutto ciò.
> 
> 2- In effetti il mercato fino ad ora è scoppiettante e convincente, ma vi ricordo che Berlusconi in fase di vendita aveva degli accordi chiari sul far tornare grande il Milan (che vi piaccia o no è così). È plausibile che si fosse parlato di ben altri nomi (in effetti tutti ne abbiamo parlato), mentre invece si è scelto di fare un mercato molto ricco ma oculato, senza colpi mediatici e di TOP TOP player. Io condivido la linea del Milan attuale, ma è probabile che gli accordi con Berlusconi fossero altri (Aubameyang o Morata etc). Ribadisco, io sposo invece questa linea, anche perchè penso che il grande nome utile al marketing arriverà.
> 
> ...


Con berlusconi e galliani si avresti incassato 60 milioni...ma il problema è che questi soldi sarebbero stati reinvestiti in commissioni per raiola e parametri zero del genoa...Il tuo discorso sotto certi aspetti è pertinente e ragionevole ma irridere berlusconi è doveroso perche è evidente che ha problemi mentali molto gravi da un po di tempo.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Questi articoli riescono sempre a tirarti su il morale, se non altro ci si fa una bella risata e si sdrammatizza un po'


----------



## Tahva (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.


Silviuccio, in effetti noi tifosi siamo disperati, ancora nessun "grazie presidente", nessun accostamento di Pavoletti, Giampaolo e Falcinelli. come faremo a campare?


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Costui chi è?


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2017)

E' partita la valvola, occorre summit di mercato subito!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Il mio commento sarà sempre il medesimo.


----------



## Ivan lancini (17 Giugno 2017)

Devono prendere un grande portiere


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Dovrebbe essere la nuova proprietà ad essere infuriata con lui, dato che ha strapagato un club il cui giocatore più quotato sul mercato si era già messo d'accordo da tempo con un'altra squadra. E non ci venga a dire che Galliani non sapeva nulla, non ha fatto niente nemmeno per allungare di un solo anno il contratto a Donnarumma, lasciando la patata bollente in mano a Fassone.

La conferma è arrivata proprio dal nuovo AD, quando rivela che ha sottoposto il prolungamento a 50 milioni lordi in 5 anni ma Donnarumma e il suo entourage non hanno nemmeno esaminato la proposta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2017)

Con tutti i cessi che ci hai lasciato in rosa manco se prendessimo Ronaldo Ramos e Messi torneremmo a vincere


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahahahhahahahahahahaha mamma mia che servi


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Bene , debbo dedurre che i commenti dissacranti che leggo e rispetto, siano espressi da tifosi molto giovani o se invece no, da tifosi dalla memoria troppo corta. 
E' il presidente che nei 20 anni ha vinto più di tutti al mondo e ci sarà una ragione.
Ha preso il Milan in situazione fallimentare e ha dovuto cederlo quando dopo vani tentativi di riportarlo ai vecchi fasti ed errori grossolani di mercato, ha dovuto cederlo perchè gli azionisti di Fininvest non intendevano più ripianare il deficit.
Oggi è per il Milan, pur avendolo venduto, come Moratti per l'Inter. Non c'entra più nulla ma i giornalisti sono e saranno sempre a chiedergli un parere e lui lo dà. E questo viene e verrà presumibilmente sempre amplificato dai media.
Coloro che insultano dovrebbero anche avere il buon gusto di dire quale potenza economica italiana avrebbe potuto sostituire la proprietà di Fininvest.
Ma pensate che bastino i Musacchio, e gli altri presi per ritornare a vincere presto?
Se questo non dovesse succedere prenderete ad insultare i Fassone ed i cinesi?
Con l'occasione rispondo anche a chi mi ha portato ad esempio il Bayern, il Barcellona, il Real, l?atletico Madrid che vincono senza avere i i petrodollari che riguardano chiaramente le squadre inglesi ed il PSG
Il Bayern è di proprietà per il 9% di Audi, 9% di Adidas, 9% Allianz e 73% dei suoi tifosi.
Barcellona: da novembre 2009 la società conta oltre 172 000 soci e costituisce il più grande esempio di azionariato popolare nel mondo
Real Madrid: Al termine della stagione 2012-2013 i soci del Real Madrid erano complessivamente 93.267. La quota associativa annuale è per i soci adulti di circa 150 euro.
Atletico Madrid :L’Atletico Madrid parlerà cinese: Wang Jianlin uno degli uomini più ricchi al Mondo ha prelevato per 45 milioni di euro il 20% 
Allora o i tifosi si organizzano per un azionariato popolare(assai improbabile) e debbono accettare anche che nelle varie successioni delle presidenze possa capitare uno che stravince per anni e poi , dati i capitali necessari , non più.
Secondo alcuni ragionamenti che leggo gli interisti si dovrebbero sparare. Invece vanno a S.Siro ed aspettano e sperano in tempi migliori.
Essere tifosi è una bella e grande opportunità. (soprattutto per i milanisti) Pretendere di vincere sempre ed ad ogni costo non è un diritto. E ho idea che nel prossimo ventennio ci saranno coloro che rimpiangeranno il ventennio di Berlusconi. Come sarà per gli interisti con Moratti ed il Triplete.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

Rammarico per il caso Donnarumma? ..allora chiamasse il suo socio cravatta gialla e
l' amico Raiola e gli chieda come sia stato possibile che Marciorumma sia arrivato in 
scadenza contratto con conseguente danno di immagine ed economico alla nuova società,
la stessa società che gli ha versato 600 milioni sul conto corrente.. 
..sempre e soltanto il solito bauscia interista..


----------



## IlCigno (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Bene , debbo dedurre che i commenti dissacranti che leggo e rispetto, siano espressi da tifosi molto giovani o se invece no, da tifosi dalla memoria troppo corta.
> E' il presidente che nei 20 anni ha vinto più di tutti al mondo e ci sarà una ragione.
> Ha preso il Milan in situazione fallimentare e ha dovuto cederlo quando dopo vani tentativi di riportarlo ai vecchi fasti ed errori grossolani di mercato, ha dovuto cederlo perchè gli azionisti di Fininvest non intendevano più ripianare il deficit.
> Oggi è per il Milan, pur avendolo venduto, come Moratti per l'Inter. Non c'entra più nulla ma i giornalisti sono e saranno sempre a chiedergli un parere e lui lo dà. E questo viene e verrà presumibilmente sempre amplificato dai media.
> ...




Per il salvataggio del milan ringrazio molto anche Gianni Nardi.
Nessuno, e ribadisco nessuno, nega e vuole negare cosa ha fatto Berlusconi del Milan , ma quando questo succedeva non era solo per disponibilità economica: c'era una idea e delle persone in grado di perseguirla. 
Ad un certo punto ha deciso che il Milan non era più prioritario, ha delegato la gestione ad una persona che si è dimostrata incapace e che ha fatto piazza pulita di tutte le figure che potevano metterlo in ombra. 
I rubinetti chiusi, petroldollari, fiscalità spagnola ed evoluzione della specie .. storie durate 10 anni... 
So anch'io che con Musacchio forse non si torna a vincere, ma B. ai tempi ha trovato una squadra con una base che adesso ci sognamo...

Abbiamo ora dei dirigenti che parlano chiaro, che sembra abbiano un idea di squadra da ricosstruire, dalle fondamenta.
Il bimbo non ha voluto farne parte? Peggio per lui.
Non so come andrà a finire, ma sono felice di godermi questo periodo. Ce lo meritiamo quasi tutti.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma Rijkaard e gli altri olandesi chi li ha comprati? Non è stata forse un'intuizione di Berlusconi e Galliani? E chi non commette mai errori? la Juventus? Se così fosse avrebbe oltre la trentina di scudetti pure un trentina di Champions.
> Certo che mi ricordo di Borghi. Ma ricordo anche Tassotti Baresi Costacurta Maldini e poi Gullit , Van Basten Ancelotti, Evani Whea ecc.. ecc.. per finire a Ronaldinho E chi li ha comprati?
> Se pensi a Rijkaard come un idolo assoluto non puoi dimenticarti di quanto quei due abbiano anche fatto di buono.



Rijkaard fu una intuizione di Sacchi, Tassotti Costacurta Baresi e Maldini erano già al Milan quando lo prese Berlusconi, mi sembra che i tuoi ricordi siano un pò a senso unico


----------



## Victorss (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.


Ahahahaahajah poi pretendete che la gente non spernacchi le fonti di certi articoli! Ma a volte è dura eh.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Essere tifosi è una bella e grande opportunità. (soprattutto per i milanisti) Pretendere di vincere sempre ed ad ogni costo non è un diritto. E ho idea che nel prossimo ventennio ci saranno coloro che rimpiangeranno il ventennio di Berlusconi. Come sarà per gli interisti con Moratti ed il Triplete.



E certo da tifoso mi devo mettere a 90 per dieci anni perche nei
primi 20 di anni sono stato trattato bene vero?
Impariamo prima di fare i tifosi ad essere uomini..


----------



## Memories of the Time (17 Giugno 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> E certo da tifoso mi devo mettere a 90 per dieci anni perche nei
> primi 20 di anni sono stato trattato bene vero?
> Impariamo prima di fare i tifosi ad essere uomini..



Esattamente. 
E, per quanto mi riguarda, la rivoltante gestione e assoluto disprezzo per una minima traccia di onestà o trasparenza degli ultimi 5 anni di B. basterebbero da soli a farmelo odiare.


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Rijkaard fu una intuizione di Sacchi, Tassotti Costacurta Baresi e Maldini erano già al Milan quando lo prese Berlusconi, mi sembra che i tuoi ricordi siano un pò a senso unico



I miei ricordi saranno a senso unico ma ti sei già risposto da solo. 
Di chi fu l'intuizione di Sacchi al Milan? e di Capello? Ed in ogni caso e per tutti gli altri chi pagava? E siccome è stato scritto che tutto ciò ( tranne per Borghi) che veniva acquistato avveniva con il benestare del Presidente mi sembra che ci abbia messo del suo. O no?
Sacchi a proposito di intuizioni poi voleva cedere a tutti costi gli olandesi?. Venne sostituito da Capello che era un semplice commentatore TV e si vinsero quattro campionati una Champions e tre supercoppe. Chi prese tali decisioni?
Allora se volete denigrare fate pure. Ma mi pare che i vostri pareri siano a senso unico ed i ricordi un po' sbiaditi. L'astio che riservate a persone che hanno speso soldi e tempo e ci hanno regalato vittorie e orgoglio mi fa capire che questo forum vive solo di spregio per il passato.
Non è sminuendo il passato che si valorizza il presente. Vediamo cosa sapranno fare i cinesi. Anche a me non dispiace fino ad ora il mercato. Ma andare in Europa contro Barca e Real è tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## clanton (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Bene , debbo dedurre che i commenti dissacranti che leggo e rispetto, siano espressi da tifosi molto giovani o se invece no, da tifosi dalla memoria troppo corta.
> E' il presidente che nei 20 anni ha vinto più di tutti al mondo e ci sarà una ragione.
> Ha preso il Milan in situazione fallimentare e ha dovuto cederlo quando dopo vani tentativi di riportarlo ai vecchi fasti ed errori grossolani di mercato, ha dovuto cederlo perchè gli azionisti di Fininvest non intendevano più ripianare il deficit.
> Oggi è per il Milan, pur avendolo venduto, come Moratti per l'Inter. Non c'entra più nulla ma i giornalisti sono e saranno sempre a chiedergli un parere e lui lo dà. E questo viene e verrà presumibilmente sempre amplificato dai media.
> ...



Ma dimentichi gli ultimi anni di B&G che hanno distrutto quanto di bello fatto prima....


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> E certo da tifoso mi devo mettere a 90 per dieci anni perche nei
> primi 20 di anni sono stato trattato bene vero?
> Impariamo prima di fare i tifosi ad essere uomini..



Ma chi ti chiede di metterti a 90? Non andare più allo stadio o cambia squadra o compralo tu il Milan. E tu saresti l'uomo? Tu sei solo un tifoso. Non dare lezioni di maturità con questi ragionamenti da ragazzotto curvaiolo.


----------



## clanton (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> I miei ricordi saranno a senso unico ma ti sei già risposto da solo.
> Di chi fu l'intuizione di Sacchi al Milan? e di Capello? Ed in ogni caso e per tutti gli altri chi pagava? E siccome è stato scritto che tutto ciò ( tranne per Borghi) che veniva acquistato avveniva con il benestare del Presidente mi sembra che ci abbia messo del suo. O no?
> Sacchi a proposito di intuizioni poi voleva cedere a tutti costi gli olandesi?. Venne sostituito da Capello che era un semplice commentatore TV e si vinsero quattro campionati una Champions e tre supercoppe. Chi prese tali decisioni?
> Allora se volete denigrare fate pure. Ma mi pare che i vostri pareri siano a senso unico ed i ricordi un po' sbiaditi. L'astio che riservate a persone che hanno speso soldi e tempo e ci hanno regalato vittorie e orgoglio mi fa capire che questo forum vive solo di spregio per il passato.
> Non è sminuendo il passato che si valorizza il presente. Vediamo cosa sapranno fare i cinesi. Anche a me non dispiace fino ad ora il mercato. Ma andare in Europa contro Barca e Real è tutta un'altra storia.



Quindi rimpiangi il Milan di Galliani e le sue polpette i Viudez i Mattioni i Traore i Constant i R.Ely e la tangente al suino di 8 milioni...... io no .... se poi volevamo una conferma il caso dollarumma é emblematico


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti chiede di metterti a 90? Non andare più allo stadio o cambia squadra o compralo tu il Milan. E tu saresti l'uomo? Tu sei solo un tifoso. Non dare lezioni di maturità con questi ragionamenti da ragazzotto curvaiolo.



Non prendertela vado allo stadio da quando giocavamo in serie B..
le discussioni pro-berlusconi aprile nella sezione politica non qui..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> I miei ricordi saranno a senso unico ma ti sei già risposto da solo.
> Di chi fu l'intuizione di Sacchi al Milan? e di Capello? Ed in ogni caso e per tutti gli altri chi pagava? E siccome è stato scritto che tutto ciò ( tranne per Borghi) che veniva acquistato avveniva con il benestare del Presidente mi sembra che ci abbia messo del suo. O no?
> Sacchi a proposito di intuizioni poi voleva cedere a tutti costi gli olandesi?. Venne sostituito da Capello che era un semplice commentatore TV e si vinsero quattro campionati una Champions e tre supercoppe. Chi prese tali decisioni?
> Allora se volete denigrare fate pure. Ma mi pare che i vostri pareri siano a senso unico ed i ricordi un po' sbiaditi. L'astio che riservate a persone che hanno speso soldi e tempo e ci hanno regalato vittorie e orgoglio mi fa capire che questo forum vive solo di spregio per il passato.
> Non è sminuendo il passato che si valorizza il presente. Vediamo cosa sapranno fare i cinesi. Anche a me non dispiace fino ad ora il mercato. Ma andare in Europa contro Barca e Real è tutta un'altra storia.



Sei stato in coma gli ultimi 10 anni?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> I miei ricordi saranno a senso unico ma ti sei già risposto da solo.
> Di chi fu l'intuizione di Sacchi al Milan? e di Capello? Ed in ogni caso e per tutti gli altri chi pagava? E siccome è stato scritto che tutto ciò ( tranne per Borghi) che veniva acquistato avveniva con il benestare del Presidente mi sembra che ci abbia messo del suo. O no?
> Sacchi a proposito di intuizioni poi voleva cedere a tutti costi gli olandesi?. Venne sostituito da Capello che era un semplice commentatore TV e si vinsero quattro campionati una Champions e tre supercoppe. Chi prese tali decisioni?
> Allora se volete denigrare fate pure. Ma mi pare che i vostri pareri siano a senso unico ed i ricordi un po' sbiaditi. L'astio che riservate a persone che hanno speso soldi e tempo e ci hanno regalato vittorie e orgoglio mi fa capire che questo forum vive solo di spregio per il passato.
> Non è sminuendo il passato che si valorizza il presente. Vediamo cosa sapranno fare i cinesi. Anche a me non dispiace fino ad ora il mercato. Ma andare in Europa contro Barca e Real è tutta un'altra storia.



Anche Nerone fece importanti riforme prima di bruciare il simbolo dell'Impero.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> I miei ricordi saranno a senso unico ma ti sei già risposto da solo.
> Di chi fu l'intuizione di Sacchi al Milan? e di Capello? Ed in ogni caso e per tutti gli altri chi pagava? E siccome è stato scritto che tutto ciò ( tranne per Borghi) che veniva acquistato avveniva con il benestare del Presidente mi sembra che ci abbia messo del suo. O no?
> Sacchi a proposito di intuizioni poi voleva cedere a tutti costi gli olandesi?. Venne sostituito da Capello che era un semplice commentatore TV e si vinsero quattro campionati una Champions e tre supercoppe. Chi prese tali decisioni?
> Allora se volete denigrare fate pure. Ma mi pare che i vostri pareri siano a senso unico ed i ricordi un po' sbiaditi. L'astio che riservate a persone che hanno speso soldi e tempo e ci hanno regalato vittorie e orgoglio mi fa capire che questo forum vive solo di spregio per il passato.
> Non è sminuendo il passato che si valorizza il presente. Vediamo cosa sapranno fare i cinesi. Anche a me non dispiace fino ad ora il mercato. Ma andare in Europa contro Barca e Real è tutta un'altra storia.



Perdonami se intervengo prendendo a pretesto un tuo post di risposta...

Divido la sua presidenza in due periodi...i primi vent'anni dove ha ampiamente meritato di essere considerato uno dei più grandi dirigenti della storia del calcio...
Ed il secondo periodo durato dieci anni dove è stato un disastro ed ha portato il Milan a fondo fino a correre il rischio di rimanerci per sempre...

Trovo i due periodi ''divisibili'' ma non per questo approvo chi per denigrarlo tende a mettere in evidenza il secondo periodo ma neppure concordo con chi lo giustifica ponendo l'accento sul ventennio trionfale

Berlusconi è stato un genio...ma anche una persona che per egocentrismo non ha mai riconosciuto i suoi limiti...il tempo logora...

Personalmente sarò sempre riconoscente a Berlusconi perchè da tifoso mi ha fatto vivere momenti indimenticabili...preferisco ricordarlo all'apice della sua presidenza ma non posso far finta di niente ripensando alle ''umiliazioni'' che ci ha inflitto negli ultimi anni..

Sulla riconoscenza nei suoi confronti preferisco sorvolare...quello che penso lo si leggerà qui dentro appena le cose si metteranno male per i nuovi dirigenti...e non sarò io a scriverlo...ma quelli che oggi li ritengono degli ''eroi''...


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Quindi rimpiangi il Milan di Galliani e le sue polpette i Viudez i Mattioni i Traore i Constant i R.Ely e la tangente al suino di 8 milioni...... io no .... se poi volevamo una conferma il caso dollarumma é emblematico



Non rimpiango certamente gli ultimi 10 anni... Anzi mi ******* vedendo giocare oggi Bertolacci De Sciglio Bacca e se penso tutto l'altro ciarpame acquistato negli ultimi anni. Ma non per questo penso che il Milan sia stato sempre in mano a degli imbecilli e so che in Italia il calcio vive di cicli. Vivo a Torino e sapete cosa mi dicevano i tifosi della Juve quando il Milan degli olandesi vinceva a man bassa? Finiranno i Maldini, i Baresi e gli altri e allora non vincerete più! Perchè sapevano che esistono i cicli vincenti e non.Io non dico che non avete ragione ma nemmeno che è tutto uno schifo. In fin dei conti le 7 Champions le abbiamo noi ...


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami se intervengo prendendo a pretesto un tuo post di risposta...
> 
> Divido la sua presidenza in due periodi...i primi vent'anni dove ha ampiamente meritato di essere considerato uno dei più grandi dirigenti della storia del calcio...
> Ed il secondo periodo durato dieci anni dove è stato un disastro ed ha portato il Milan a fondo fino a correre il rischio di rimanerci per sempre...
> ...



Trovo la tua risposta sensata e misurata nei termini e nel ragionamento. Non posso credere che questo forum viva solo di insulti.
La divisione dei due periodi è una cosa giusta e mi trova d'accordo. Ma i termini "maiale" per Galliani e "speriamo che il vecchio crepi" per il Presidente li trovo forzati .


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Trovo la tua risposta sensata e misurata nei termini e nel ragionamento. Non posso credere che questo forum viva solo di insulti.
> La divisione dei due periodi è una cosa giusta e mi trova d'accordo. Ma i termini "maiale" per Galliani e "speriamo che il vecchio crepi" per il Presidente li trovo forzati .



Non avevo dubbi..


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non prendertela vado allo stadio da quando giocavamo in serie B..
> le discussioni pro-berlusconi aprile nella sezione politica non qui..



Non è che andare allo stadio dia la patente del buon senso . Allo stadio ho visto gente urlare insulti e che non capiva nulla di calcio.
Il fatto che tu mi inviti a voler aprire una discussione su un'altra sezione (politica?) pro-Berlusconi vuol dire che allora questo forum è anti Berlusconi.?
Potevate dirlo prima. Io ho sempre e solo parlato di calcio. La parola politica la stai usando, fuori luogo tu... Significa quindi che dietro vi sono le vostre idee politiche ?. A me la politica non interessa. Ma le 5 Champions le ha vinte Lui. O non andavi allo stadio in quel periodo?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Non è che andare allo stadio dia la patente del buon senso . Allo stadio ho visto gente urlare insulti e che non capiva nulla di calcio.
> Il fatto che tu mi inviti a voler aprire una discussione su un'altra sezione (politica?) pro-Berlusconi vuol dire che allora questo forum è anti Berlusconi.?
> Potevate dirlo prima. Io ho sempre e solo parlato di calcio. La parola politica la stai usando, fuori luogo tu... Significa quindi che dietro vi sono le vostre idee politiche ?. A me la politica non interessa. Ma le 5 Champions le ha vinte Lui. O non andavi allo stadio in quel periodo?



Ti invita ad aprire una discussione in un'altra sezione ("bar", consiglio personale) perchè si sta andando OT.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Trovo la tua risposta sensata e misurata nei termini e nel ragionamento. *Non posso credere che questo forum viva solo di insulti.*
> La divisione dei due periodi è una cosa giusta e mi trova d'accordo. Ma i termini "maiale" per Galliani e "speriamo che il vecchio crepi" per il Presidente li trovo forzati .


Per fortuna no...ad ognuno di noi viene data la possibilità di esprimere il proprio pensiero...
Poi su quello che si scrive....


----------



## francoBaresi (17 Giugno 2017)

Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
Altro che cinesi


----------



## IlCigno (17 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi



.. mi arrendo..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Non è che andare allo stadio dia la patente del buon senso . Allo stadio ho visto gente urlare insulti e che non capiva nulla di calcio.
> Il fatto che tu mi inviti a voler aprire una discussione su un'altra sezione (politica?) pro-Berlusconi vuol dire che allora questo forum è anti Berlusconi.?
> Potevate dirlo prima. Io ho sempre e solo parlato di calcio. La parola politica la stai usando, fuori luogo tu... Significa quindi che dietro vi sono le vostre idee politiche ?. A me la politica non interessa. Ma le 5 Champions le ha vinte Lui. O non andavi allo stadio in quel periodo?


Ok ci sono cose più importanti ora per stare qui a discutere ancora di berlusconi e galliani per cui ti do ragione su tutto e ti saluto: ciao emilio fed..


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Salutandomi in quel modo e quindi facendo il nome di una determinata persona pensando di offendermi hai offeso la tua intelligenza , dandomi ulteriormente il modo di pensare che il tuo rancore nasconda altre motivazioni non proprio calcistiche. 
Tanto mi basta ... Ti ho pesato


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

Ciao..


----------



## Therealsalva (17 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi



Quando c'era LVI i treni arrivavano in orario


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi



Dai stai trollando o sei serio ?


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai stai trollando o sei serio ?



Se vabe ma non avevamo la formazione di oggi..
Vorrei vedere Donnarumma con paletta de scoglio e abate a ancora in difesa..
Come avere una Ferrari e farla guidare a bocelli


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi



Hai pienamente ragione... 
Ma meglio avere la schiena dritta con i nuovi cinesi che agonizzare anni e anni vedendo la tua squadra violentata da chi dovrebbe farne il suo bene.

Le polpette di Galliani sono finite.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Trovo la tua risposta sensata e misurata nei termini e nel ragionamento. Non posso credere che questo forum viva solo di insulti.
> La divisione dei due periodi è una cosa giusta e mi trova d'accordo. Ma i termini "maiale" per Galliani e "speriamo che il vecchio crepi" per il Presidente li trovo forzati .


Io effettivamente trovo molto offensivo dare del maiale a Galliani. Poveracci, quei suini; non meritano accostamenti del genere.

Purtroppo, se per Berlusconi riesco a chiudere un occhio su Galliani mi è impossibile. Troppe trattative "strane", bidoni strapagati, prese per il sedere continue a noi tifosi. Imperdonabile.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Giugno 2017)

Berlusconi genio? In ambito calcistico ha abbattuto semplicemente la concorrenza immettendo soldi a palate (piccola tassa per l'ascesa personale). La sua fortuna sportiva sono stati gli acquisti azzeccati della prima era e a una base già forte (Maldini, baresi...) E in questo è stato suggerito bene e ha i suoi meriti. 

Seconda era: disastro sportivo, dovuto anche alla sua esilarante attività politica e all'impegno per i mille processi per corruzione, frode eccetera eccetera PRESCRITTI grazie alle sue famose leggi ad personam. 

Ci fosse stato Berlusconi? Mah, questo qui ha lasciato una base con i Paletta e gli Zapata e ha impacchettato da mesi Donnarumma...


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma perchè non s'impicca questo vecchio inutile.
Negli ultimi anni ci ha riempito solo di cessi, adesso ha pure il coraggio di amareggiarsi?

Quando il suo giorno arriverà, farò festa grande.


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



ahahahah mercato di basso profilo? bei tempi in cui si prendevano fenomeni come Mesbah, Honda, Constant, Muntari e Matri. Peccato che i cinesi poveri non riescono a fare altrettanto.

E sull'infame, invece perchè ce l'avete lasciato solo con un anno di contratto? Galliani forse ne sa qualcosa?


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> I miei ricordi saranno a senso unico ma ti sei già risposto da solo.
> Di chi fu l'intuizione di Sacchi al Milan? e di Capello? Ed in ogni caso e per tutti gli altri chi pagava? E siccome è stato scritto che tutto ciò ( tranne per Borghi) che veniva acquistato avveniva con il benestare del Presidente mi sembra che ci abbia messo del suo. O no?
> Sacchi a proposito di intuizioni poi voleva cedere a tutti costi gli olandesi?. Venne sostituito da Capello che era un semplice commentatore TV e si vinsero quattro campionati una Champions e tre supercoppe. Chi prese tali decisioni?
> Allora se volete denigrare fate pure. Ma mi pare che i vostri pareri siano a senso unico ed i ricordi un po' sbiaditi. L'astio che riservate a persone che hanno speso soldi e tempo e ci hanno regalato vittorie e orgoglio mi fa capire che questo forum vive solo di spregio per il passato.
> Non è sminuendo il passato che si valorizza il presente. Vediamo cosa sapranno fare i cinesi. Anche a me non dispiace fino ad ora il mercato. Ma andare in Europa contro Barca e Real è tutta un'altra storia.



e basta con questi ricordi! non si può vivere solo di ricordi. Sono 10 anni che (parentesi Ibra a parte) ci hanno reso ridicoli, con slogan e acquisti vergognosi.
Gli anni di Sacchi me li ricordo eccome, e pure gli altri cicli fantastici, Capello, Ancelotti, ma non si può vivere solo di quello. 
A prescindere dai ricordi, come fa questo vecchio a parlare di mercato quando gli ultimi anni ha lasciato gestire la squadra in quel modo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Ex proprietario....sento solo il fruscio del vento nuovo


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione odierna de* La Stampa*, 17 Giugno 2017, da ambienti vicini all'ex proprietario del Milan Silvio Berlusconi è emerso che il Cavaliere sarebbe su tutte le furie con la nuova società. Berlusconi sarebbe molto deluso dal mercato di basso profilo e amareggiato dalla gestione del caso Donnarumma.



Come fa? Possibile che con ogni cosa che dice o fa si rende sempre piu ridicolo? Ogni volta che penso che ha toccato il fondo il buon silvietto mi smentisce sempre con qualcosa di ancora piu risibile. Quale sarà la prossima? Non vedo l'ora che arrivi per vedere fino a che punto puo arrivare. Ormai la morte é l'unica cosa che potrà impedirgli di scendere ancora piu in basso, fossi per i suoi familiari opterei per l'eutanasia, anche se ormai non é che ci sia molto da salvare (c'é mai stato qualcosa?). Ormai ha superato anche sconcerti. Grande silvietto continua per noi! Frasi da libri di storia.


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2017)

ma vai a dormire berlusca, pietà


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2017)

Ci credo che è furioso, vedere tutta questa onestà e trapsarenza lo starà uccidendo


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Giugno 2017)

Un altro giorno senza che sia crepato. Un giorno deludente.


----------



## edoardo (19 Giugno 2017)

Berlusca non poteva non sapere quello che combinava galliani nel Milan.Altrimenti si deve dare del rimbambito


----------



## zlatan (19 Giugno 2017)

Notizia incommentabile qualora fosse vera....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi


Mino, sei tu?


----------



## Lambro (20 Giugno 2017)

I giornalai amici di silvio non ci lasceranno stare per un bel pò.. Devono riempire le pagine tutti i giorni, d'altronde


----------



## sballotello (20 Giugno 2017)

Berlusconi furioso perche i nuovi padroni si stanno dimostrando migliori di lui


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi



Se c'era lui toglieva l'imu e il bollo auto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora lui il futuro portiere più forte del mondo era ancora nostro.
> Altro che cinesi



Talmente convinto di tenerlo che questo inverno, alla domanda se Donnarumma rinnovava o meno, Berlusconi rispose dicendo di non preoccuparsi che avevamo anche un altro portiere forte in prospettiva ( Plizzari)...

Eh ma se c'era lvi....


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2017)

Ma basta parlare di questo coso ...


----------

